# Consultation forms



## sgreanbeans (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody have a line on a generic consultation form?
Looking to make up my own, just needed a template to use.
OR, if there is some really cool form that is already set up, where do I get them?, have looked at all the main sites, no luck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 18, 2010)

I've got a link to one at home. I'll post it this evening.

A lawyer friend of mine sent me a link to a sample contract to use (I do some consulting on the side), and on the page there was a link to a sample "Letter of Engagement". After reading through both of them, I decided I liked the letter better than the contract. Modified it some to suit me, and ran it past my friend. He thought it was so good he switched to using it for his own business.


If it doesn't show up this evening, slap me upside the head with a PM. I probably forgot about it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot about it. Sorry. 



Here it is. Modify to suit your services as needed.


http://www.expertlaw.com/library/expert_witness/expert_contract_2.html


----------



## treeseer (Oct 20, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Here it is. Modify to suit your services as needed.
> [/url]



Expert work is indeed one kind of consulting, but maybe sgr is looking for something a little milder. A $2k nonrefundable retainer doe snot apply to most work.. Risk assessment forms are downloadable in the USDA risk guide, and there is a diagnosis checklist on the ISA site.


----------



## RJG (Oct 22, 2010)

*Can you be more specific?*

I probably have something that will work for you but the thread is a bit confusing. 

Do you need a "form report" that you could use to give to the client on site?
Do you need a "short form contract" that you could use to enter into a consulting agreement?
Do you need one specific to "tree risk" or some other type of consultation?

I believe the ISA has the "Hazard Tree Evaluation" form from the "Guide to Hazard Trees..." Matheny and Clark.

PM me or respond and I will help you.

Richard Gessner
BCMA WE-4341B
RCA#496


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

The form report to give to a customer is what i was looking for help with, sorry I forgot it was down here and not in commercial! Thought it was deleted or something!


----------

